# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Mikrofon Problem

## Snake Eyes

Kam probleme ne komunikimin me msn..mikrofoni im nuk punon ose linja esht e dobet.Pra une i degjoj personat qe po flas.ata sme degjojn mua.
E kam provuar edhe me skype por mikrofoni nuk funksionon fare.Kufjet qe kam kane mikrofon por nuk funksionon..kurse boksi punon.
E provova edhe fishin e mikrofonit duke e nxjerre pak.dha vetem nje shenje por perseri nuk punon.

Cfare me sugjeroni te bej? 
kam provuar edhe kufje te tjera por perseri nuk punon mikrofoni.

JU LUTEM ME NDIHMONI..

FLM.

----------


## valdetshala

Se  a punon apo jo Microfoni testohet ne Start-Accessories-Entertainment-Sound Recorder- dhe te hapet programi per incizim, provo incizo dhe testo nje here microfonin, per ndryshe fishin e microfonit a e ke futur ne vendin e duhur??

----------


## Snake Eyes

i kam provuar dhe kto po perseri nuk punon...kam kontrolluar dhe driverat,jane ne rregull...
nuk e kuptoj cfare mund te kete....
flm per pergj.

Ndonje ide tjeter ????
nqs mund te me ndihmoni....

----------


## valdetshala

Nese e ke provuar me metoden e lartcekur nga une dhe nuk ke mundur as te inçizosh atehere problemin e ka mikrofoni.

----------


## Snake Eyes

flm shume.

----------

